# Bacterial Vaginosis????



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I have had it before and had to put creame up my you jnow what, but even they are so strong they make me feel bad, I was wondering if anyone knows of alternative treatments? Please help


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

With mine I had no cream...I had Flagyl or some kind of pill.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Flaygl or metrogel cream is usually what's prescribed.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi there I have had BV and was prescribed Flagyl pills taken orally. Not messy like we all know vag creams can be. icky


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Flagyl or Metrogel NEVER work on my BV. It mostly kills one strain of bacteria(Gardnerella), but not necessarily others that may be causing or contributing to the infection. Doctors like to prescribe it, though, because it doesn't kill of too many lactobacilli. I've never really found an effective natural remedy for it, although some say douching with Betadine or diluted hydrogen peroxide is helpful, or using boric acid suppositories. (Many doctors recommend against douching, however, as it wipes out the "friendly" bacteria and may push the unfriendly kind further up into your system.) I've had my best luck with Amoxycillen or Ampicillen for BV, but it always comes back eventually, probably because, between IBS and estrogen deficiency/atrophy, I don't exactly have a healthy environment going on.


----------

